# Apply for PNP or wait



## dickiesandhu (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am currently in express entry pool with 438 CRS points. Will it be beneficial for me to apply for a PNP (I am thinking of Ontario) program or will it be better to wait for next lists with my current ranking points?
Any idea when 20th list will be out?

Thanks,
Dickie Sandhu


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'd be better off to apply for PNP.

While 438 is a decent score, it's not enough to get you an ITA and I highly doubt that it will ever be enough to get you an ITA... in the 10 months that Express Entry has been operational (i.e. draws have taken place since the end of January '15) the lowest minimum CRS score has been 450.

While CIC hasn't said specifically, it appears almost a given that the cut off won't drop lower than 450... it's been to 450 _twice_, but only in the last two rounds (i.e. it's taken 10 months for it to get this low).

If you have a look at this progress report, it gives you a breakdown of the first 6 months of the program.

Good luck to you!


----------

